# No DSG Letters From VWoA????



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

By now we should all be aware that VWoA has initiated two campaigns to address owner complaints regarding malfunctioning DSG transmissions. 
To reiterate:
1) On August 20th, VWoA issued a voluntary Safety Recall on 16,000 '09-'10 VW and Audi DSG cars with a defective DSG temperature sensor. If this sensor sends an high temperature reading to the main processor, (accurate or not) it shuts down the transmission which then goes into a "false neutral" state. The gear selector indicators on the dash will start to flash in most cases. This "fail safe" system was designed to prevent any further internal damage to the DSG tranny. What VW hadn't counted on is that this very same fail-safe function (whether legitimate or not) was causing near fatal conditions for motorists while driving. So even when the system is properly working it could cause an accident, but that's another story. 
THESE DSG OWNERS WILL SOON BE GETTING A RECALL NOTICE DIRECTLY FROM VWoA INSTRUCTING THEM WHAT TO DO. It is not clear if this letter will include the 10 year 100,000 extended DSG warranty offer made by VW CEO Jacoby. If it doesn't, many will never know, others that do, like you, will need to call and fight for it.
2) The second DSG campaign was issued on August 28th and affects approx. 53,300 VW and Audi DSG equipped cars. This is so far NOT A SAFETY RECALL, but an Extensive DSG Service Program issued voluntarily again by VWoA for which they should be commended. This campaign was issued because it was very clear that the majority of malfunctioning DSG cars were not suffering from faulty temperature sensors but from other more serious issues such as faulted and malfunctioning Mechatronic Units, warped clutch packs and/or bent clutch forks, etc. Symptoms varied from severe and chaotic shifting, severe slippage, jerking, surging, etc etc. depending on which component(s) were failing. 
Because VWoA refuses to acknowledge these malfunctioning DSG's as a safety concern (this may change as NHTSA's investigation continues) all these 53,000+ cars MAY NOT BE GETTING A DIRECT LETTER NOTICE FROM VWoA INFORMING THEM OF THE DEFECT THAT MAY HAVE ALREADY OCCURRED OR IS ABOUT TO. It will be left to each owner to take the initiative to contact VWoA directly to see if their car is part of this Extended Service Program. Because it's not a safety concern to VW, there is NO regulation to notify customers. Those that are not informed will simply be left out. (Not to mention if their car would be granted or denied the extended warranty as well.) No where in VW's press notice did they indicate how the owners of these cars will be notified, if at all. http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=43&item=491 It only says, "As the parts become available, owners of the affected vehicles will be contacted to schedule an appointment at their dealer." I have been led to believe that this simply means that owners of "already known to be affected vehicles" (called in by the owners) will be notified (probably a call-back by phone) that the parts are finally on their way and should make an appointment to have them installed. We do know that as of this date, their Customer Service Hotline is still turning out contradictory information on this program.
*Bottom line*... letters will be sent to all DSG owners whose VIN #'s are part of the Temp. Sensor Safety Recall. There is a possibility that the extended warranty offer will not be mentioned therein. If so, it will be up to each owner to call VWoA and beg for it directly. 
But what about the rest of us who are part of the greatest number of defective DSG's contained within the Special Service Program? These owners may never actually receive a written notice because VW is not legally obligated to do so. And unless these owners are somehow told to call VWoA and inquire about their car, they may never realize that their car was part of of an extensive DSG Service Program in the first place. Only if their DSG broke down within the 10 year/100,000 mile limit would they ever know, but without knowing the VIN list, who's to say if VWoA would even stay honest about it? Chances are good that unless we owners somehow know to make the call, or have had or are currently suffering from a DSG meltdown, we won't be notified until it's too late. So unless NHTSA can convince VWoA to recognize this issue for what it is, a true safety defect deserving a massive Safety Recall, the rest of us who are not on Vortex won't stand a chance. 


_Modified by VWRedux at 10:31 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: No DSG Letters From VWoA???? (VWRedux)*

When I called the Audi line about my A3 I got the impression that if you call and ask the will include you in the campaign so you can call and schedule a service. The units are still taking upwards of 6 weeks to get. The dealer I go to has 2 in the shop waiting for M.U.'s that had much more serious problems then me, the worse one has been waiting 8 weeks.
Giving them the benefit of the doubt, I would say that there are those within VW and Audi who would like to send out notices and get all this fixed and satisfy customers, but then don't want to piss everyone off because they don't have the parts supply.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: No DSG Letters From VWoA???? (Zintradi)*

I've got a phone call into VW to clarify whether they are sending notification to those VIN owners that are affected by the service campaign.
Regardless, if you are having issues with your DSG you would take it to your dealer correct? The dealers are supposed to know how to handle this situation and will know whether your VIN number is part of the service campaign. Whether your VIN number is part of it or not, VW will still be looking at all issues related to DSG on a case by case basis to correct the problem.
Now, whether or not dealers have enough parts to deal with the problems is another thing entirely. I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: No DSG Letters From VWoA???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've got a phone call into VW to clarify whether they are sending notification to those VIN owners that are affected by the service campaign.
Regardless, if you are having issues with your DSG you would take it to your dealer correct? The dealers are supposed to know how to handle this situation and will know whether your VIN number is part of the service campaign. Whether your VIN number is part of it or not, VW will still be looking at all issues related to DSG on a case by case basis to correct the problem.
Now, whether or not dealers have enough parts to deal with the problems is another thing entirely. I'll let you know what I hear.

Thanks Jamie. Could you please ask why some owners who are part of either campaign are being denied the extended warranty offer while others aren't? 
Also, please ask why hasn't VWoA published the VIN range of the 53,300 DSG cars that are part of their Special DSG/MU Service Program? 
You do know that VW has already publically issued the VIN range for the faulty Temperture Sensor Safety Recall? http://nhthqnwws111.odi.nhtsa....4.pdf Where's the MU VIN range?
Thanks again.


----------



## 09JSWTDI (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't understand the VIN ranges in this memo. For example, in the Jetta, are all VINS that have a 1K in the 7-8th and a 9M in 10th and 11th covered? The 1K is just a model code and that 9M is just 2009 and Mexico. The actual serial number is the last six digits and there is no range for those, they are all blank. So this tells you nothing as far as I can tell other than if you have a Jetta made in Puebla, it might be part of the recall.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (09JSWTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *09JSWTDI* »_I don't understand the VIN ranges in this memo. For example, in the Jetta, are all VINS that have a 1K in the 7-8th and a 9M in 10th and 11th covered? The 1K is just a model code and that 9M is just 2009 and Mexico. The actual serial number is the last six digits and there is no range for those, they are all blank. So this tells you nothing as far as I can tell other than if you have a Jetta made in Puebla, it might be part of the recall. 

You know... you're right! It's blank! I never really took notice until you just clearly pointed it out. 
HEY!!!! What's up with that VWoA? So we have NOTHING, no VIN list of any kind on either recall campaign or service program... nothing. 
So what list are the VW customer service reps refering to when we call in? Why hasn't this been made public? Something's rotten.










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:57 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWredux* »_You know... you're right! It's blank! I never really took notice until you just clearly pointed it out. 
HEY!!!! What's up with that VWoA? So we have NOTHING, no VIN list of any kind on either recall campaign or service program... nothing. 
So what list are the VW customer service reps refering to when we call in? Why hasn't this been made public? Something's rotten.










<sigh>
Please look at that PDF file again...
The VIN numbers aren't blank. For instance all Jetta/Jetta SportWagen built in 2009-2010 with the VIN range 053098-016830 are listed (if I read that letter correctly) as cars that could be potentially affected. The range isn't complete clear since we don't know the complete 2009 and 2010 build VIN numbers, but their are VIN numbers listed.
Either way, the safety recall means all owners potentially affected will get a letter or two in the mail about it.
VWredux - you're beginning to sound like that tin foil hat is getting a bit too tight.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VWredux - you're beginning to sound like that tin foil hat is getting a bit too tight.










..... and a bit overworked too...


----------



## 09JSWTDI (Jun 17, 2009)

You're right, the VIN nos. aren't blank, but if I understand it right, any Jetta with a number greater than 053098 is at risk and is covered by the recall. We don't know what the end of that range is, since the other numbers refer to 2010s. I can tell you that my JSW which had a defective sensor replaced before any of this hit the press, had a VIN greater than 90000. This means that there were more than 40,000 Jettas alone or that the VINs are not a continuous sequence. The numbers here suggest possibly more than 13,500 total cars unless there is something I don't understand.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (09JSWTDI)*

mine is 162510 and my temp sensor failed long before the press release 
edit mine is an 09 tdi sedan 


_Modified by a2lowvw at 10:31 AM 9/25/2009_


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hate to pull this back up but I just called today (10/13) and was notified that there WILL be letters sent out for the "SSP" (special service program). They do not yet have a time estimate on when the letters will go out, but I was told that there will be a mailing. 
My R32 also happens to be covered according to the rep "Laurie" that I spoke with today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

Thanks ZPrime for the update... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRedux)*

just for reference and my curiosity!
How do we actually know if they are changing the mecha and trannies ?
"when they said they do- I just don't trust them and caught them in to many lies already"

Also if they extended the warranty on DSG to 10 years 100k! where is that in writing. I just checked my extended warranty and sales boy told me it was bumper to bumper "guess what NOT!" It is only powertran and not mecha unit ! only what is INSIDE sealed tranny ! "another lie"


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_just for reference and my curiosity!
How do we actually know if they are changing the mecha and trannies ?
"when they said they do- I just don't trust them and caught them in to many lies already"

Also if they extended the warranty on DSG to 10 years 100k! where is that in writing. I just checked my extended warranty and sales boy told me it was bumper to bumper "guess what NOT!" It is only powertran and not mecha unit ! only what is INSIDE sealed tranny ! "another lie"

You can make a small mark on it with a sharpe and after the swap check and see if the mark is still there.
Also, if they list the part on your work order and do not swap it, you have a criminal case against them for false statement of work.
As for the 100K mile extended warranty on the DSG, I assume that the wording in this announcement will be part of the letter sent out to those affected.
http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=43&item=491
.


----------



## ESA31.8T (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*

I emailed VW Care in reference to both of our R's.
I've only received one response but this is the body of the letter:
"Dear 
Thank you for your e-mails in regards to your R32. I understand you would like to know if your vehicle is part of the DSG campaign, and if it is covered under the 10 year or 100,000 mile whichever occurs first warranty. I apologize for the concerns you have experienced with your vehicle. You are valued members of the Volkswagen family, and I appreciate the opportunity to respond. 
Based on the vehicle identification number you have provided to me your vehicle is included in this campaign, and would be covered under the limited warranty extension of 10 years or 100,000 miles, whichever occurs first. You will be receiving documentation in the mail explaining the specifics of this campaign including instructions on how to proceed to get the vehicle repaired. As you have indicated you are having a current concern with your car, I encourage you to take it to the nearest authorized Volkswagen dealership for assistance at your earliest convenience. 
As a member of the Volkswagen family, your questions are important to us. Again, thank you for your e-mail. If I may be of further assistance regarding this, or any other matter, please don’t hesitate to contact me again by e-mail at http://www.vw.com, or through our Customer CARE Center at (800) 822-8987. If I am not available, one of my colleagues will be able to assist you.
Sincerely,"


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ESA31.8T)*

Was it signed by Mr. Vance Istifo?


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know if I should be jubilant or not. Mine was built in September 08 and is 11,000 under the number given.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_I don't know if I should be jubilant or not. Mine was built in September 08 and is 11,000 under the number given.

Guess what? Our '09 DSG Wolfie died at just 623 miles... and they even bought back the car.... but the VIN number is not on EITHER list as well!








That's right, it's not part of the Temp.Sensor Safety Recall and not part of the MU Special Service Program either! What's up with that BS? They're so screwed up they don't know what they're doing. It isn't funny anymore!.. It's downright sickening.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
You can make a small mark on it with a sharpe and after the swap check and see if the mark is still there.
Also, if they list the part on your work order and do not swap it, you have a criminal case against them for false statement of work.
As for the 100K mile extended warranty on the DSG, I assume that the wording in this announcement will be part of the letter sent out to those affected.
http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=43&item=491
.

To late for that! tranny already been changed, they got the part 2 days. I'll be picking it up in the morning as for the extended warranty? I asked my dealer and vw customer rep and they both said no! and they never heard of it.
more lies and incompetence...Also vw found out I have a lawyer for the lemon law and they cannot talk to me about anything anymore..."not even my warranty"


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vinman123)*

This is to inform you that Volkswagen has officially launched Safety Recall 37E3/S7 for affected customer and inventory vehicles in the United States and in Canada. Customer notification is scheduled to take place on or about October 19, 2009, and the 37E3 code will show open on all affected vehicles on that date.
Please ensure that everyone in your dealership has been informed of this campaign launch, and that all technicians and service writers have reviewed the new documents and repair procedure, for the repair procedure has changed to a transmission control module software update. It is no longer necessary to replace the DSG temperature sensor in affected vehicles.


----------



## pburt (Jul 27, 2009)

a2lowvw speaks the truth. I got the recall letter from VW over the weekend and it specifically mentions that the fix is a DSG reprogram. Has anyone had the reprogramming done? Does it change the DSG behavior or just tell the car to ignore the temp sensor?
The letter also makes no mention of the 10 year / 100K mile warranty. I'll be giving VW a call today and asking them to send me something in writing. I want to have something more than a CEO's statement in a press release if I go to sell this thing 7 years down the road.
Phil


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (pburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pburt* »_a2lowvw speaks the truth. I got the recall letter from VW over the weekend and it specifically mentions that the fix is a DSG reprogram. Has anyone had the reprogramming done? Does it change the DSG behavior or just tell the car to ignore the temp sensor?
The letter also makes no mention of the 10 year / 100K mile warranty. I'll be giving VW a call today and asking them to send me something in writing. I want to have something more than a CEO's statement in a press release if I go to sell this thing 7 years down the road.
Phil

If you read the OP, there are two notices being sent out.
You got one of them.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (pburt)*

we have done a couple so far with no change in driving characteristics.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

These electronic/software upgrades ARE NOT real fixes but patches to override defective hardware.... that's all... these trannies are cheap DCT versions of their properly operating brethren found in more expensive (and rightfully so) cars.
VWoA is NOT doing the right thing here (LIARS) from what I am reading. Everyone... and I mean EVERYONE with a DSG should demand a NEW TEMP SENSOR, A NEW MECHATRONICS UNIT, and/or A WHOLE NEW DSG along with their promised 10YR./100,000 EXTENDED WARRANTY.
PERIOD!


----------



## pburt (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

a2lowvw,
Thanks for the info. Did VW provide any indication of what the patch actually changes? Does it simply ignore the problematic temp sensor, change how the transmission responds to the fault (ie. limp instead of neutral), or change when the fault occurs (ie. raise the temp sensor failure threshold)?
Phil


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone in the US actually received the letter yet?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_Anyone in the US actually received the letter yet?


Not that I'm aware of....... I smell delay tactics... or a rat fink...


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

The DSG in my '09 Jetta suffers from the jolting syndrome. On 9/27/09, I e-mailed VW Customer Care about the letters and if my car was involved. 9/29 Mike from VWCC called and said my car was covered under the Special Policy and would receive the 10/100000 coverage. He also said letters would be going out "soon".
On 11/2, I e-mailed CC asking about the letters. On 11/4, my answering machine had a message from Daniel at VWCC saying about how they have no record of my car receiving any special policy or extended warranty and that I should call them. He also wanted to know who Mike was. Naturally, it was too late to call them back.
Today, I called back and got Tanya on the phone. I gave her the case number Daniel gave me. After she read the case, she told me she doesn't know about letters or recalls and why do I feel there should be any for my car. She also asked me who Mike was. I told her about the NHTSA investigation and about the sensor problem and the drivability problems. I told her Mike knew all about them and then I pulled the ace from my sleeve.
I gave Tanya the case number from Mike, so she put me on hold to read the case. All of a sudden, she knew about the extended warranty and the letters and that my car is covered, but even after that, she still wanted to know if Mike was from a dealer or something. I had to tell her Mike was a VWCC representative! These people are amazing.
I asked about the letters and she said they don't know when the special policy letters are going out. She told me to take my car to the dealer and I told her that the dealers don't want to do anything if there aren't any codes and that's why I'm waiting for the letter on my car. She said to make an appointment, then call CC back so they can be kept up on what's happening. I told he that this will be the last time and that I'll be lawyering up and going Lemon Law after this time.
We'll see.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

Wow, I dont understand that CC doesnt have a clue about the Special Service Program that is going to be implemented here in a few weeks...hopefully. Dont you all think they would have received some sort of internal communication from the managers??? Lets see how this unfolds, if ever.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_The DSG in my '09 Jetta suffers from the jolting syndrome. 


have you taken the car yet to a dealer to have diagnosed and repaired?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*VWoA are A**HOLES Re: (El Dobro)*

El Dobro,
You appear to be on the ball though, getting names at every step, keeping a log etc. but you are not alone in this... VWoA is trying to sweep this whole mess under the rug.... they do not wish to upset dealer sales right now, especially with the new 2010's arriving with more DSG's than ever!
My feeling is that they haven't done much... they are going to ride out the storm.... fools... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I would call NHTSA, file a case if you haven't already and then tell them what you have here. Give them names at VWCC and all... 
I would also file a claim with your regions Bureau of Consumer Affairs. Make sure you have all print outs of every DSG recall and VW letters.... etc with your full report.
Go to your dealer and demand to speak with your regions VW Customer Rep. ASAP and demand action.
I feel so bad about this you all... I did my best and VW went ahead and lied to us once again.... this Jacoby guy is an a**hole indeed if his DSG letter was nothing more than a PR stunt to offset ABC News report.... they SUCK!(ed our blood) alright!








Great way to reestablish the faith and trust among your market base... nuts!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 12:49 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: VWoA are A**HOLES Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Go to your dealer and demand to speak with your regions VW Customer Rep. ASAP and demand action.


I would start by letting your dealer know you are having issues and if they can't correct the problem then go further.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: VWoA are A**HOLES Re: (VWRedux)*

The car has been back to the dealer 4 documented times. It was back more times, but four are official. I bought the car 10/9/08 and the first time back was 10/22/08 for the DSG jolting and the engine shutter. Naturally, no problem found, vehicle working within specs.
I went back at a later date and insisted a tech take a ride with me. Sure enough, it jolted a few times, with one of them being a real neck-snapper. I left the car there for a day so they could test it. They compared it to another car and found the trans doesn't shift like mine, so Techline told them to install a new Mechatronics unit. That happened 11/19/08. No difference. It's been back other times since, but no difference.
On one of the times it was back, it jolted for the tech, so Techline told him to inspect the DSG fluid for level and contamination. VW also sent a QTM to drive the car and he found the car to be working within specs.
I've been back and forth with VW for just over a year now. When I found out about the NHTSA investigation, I filed a report with them. You can see it on the PDF file VW Redux posted.
This car has also had a code for the radio since day 1, but according to the service writer, codes don't mean anything and if everything works, there's no problem.
I also did my own oil change and found the infamous collapsed oil filter, but that's another story. VW wound up sending me $50 for it.
I obtained the mailing address for VW in Germany and no matter how this all comes out, they'll be receiving a nice love letter from me.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: VWoA are A**HOLES Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_I obtained the mailing address for VW in Germany and no matter how this all comes out, they'll be receiving a nice love letter from me.

*Please post that address here... we'll be happy to send some more LOVE their way! *























PS: You have another faulty Mecha. U or a warped clutch pack/DMF! (Your dealer is stalling.) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 10:28 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: VWoA are A**HOLES Re: (VWRedux)*

VW's mailing address in Germany:
Volkswagen AG
VSK Kundenbetreuung
Brieffach 1998
38436 Wolfsburg
Germany
Phone: +49-1805-865579
Fax: +49-1805-329865
Email: [email protected]
Fire away!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Letter is in the Mail*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_Fire away!

Letter's in the mail.


_Modified by VWRedux at 11:43 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Letter is in the Mail (VWRedux)*

I called VWCC today because they wanted me tell them when I made an appointment with the dealer. They want to keep infomed as to what the dealer does and will be speaking to an area rep. I gave the CC guy a couple of case numbers I have regarding what's going on. Surprise, surprise, the guy's name was Mike and he's the same Mike that I first spoke to over a month ago about the letters and he's the same Mike that the other two CC reps thought was from a dealer.


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Letter is in the Mail (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_ the guy's name was Mike and he's the same Mike that I first spoke to over a month ago about the letters and he's the same Mike that the other two CC reps thought was from a dealer.

did you ask him about why it seems like you talk to a different company every time you call?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Letter is in the Mail (El Dobro)*

I got the same run around. I notified my dealership this summer that I was experiencing DSG problems inline with a failing mechtronics unit. They couldn't find a code so I put it on hold till I could replicate the symptoms on command for a tech. Meanwhile the letter broke in August about the recalls and the special service program so I set up another appointment and asked them to investigate. My dealer again came back with no codes. I called VWOA and they told me my vin was on the list and that I would be receiving a letter and that I should set up an appointment with my dealership. Funny thing is that when I went to the dealership they knew nothing of this special service, nothing of this letter I was supposed to receive, and stated that there was nothing in my file associated with my vin that would suggest a recall or other VWOA program. So back to VWOA and I again get confirmation that my name is on some list and they ask me to make another appointment. I was told a local rep would be handling my case and that they would see to it that the dealer understood my status. So just to make sure I called the day before the service visit and low and behold the VWOA rep started back tracking. I was told that I MAY be on the list. I was told that I would be notified IF I was on the list. I was told that the dealer WOULD have access to the list. All lies, or perhaps the truth and I was lied to before. Anyway I spoke to that reps manager and we got back to reassurance but still no time table, still no letter, still no fix. It's been 3 months.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Letter is in the Mail (aflaedge)*

Wow, many here are saying the same thing... The only two explanations is that behind the scenes, VWoA is in complete CHAOS over this DSG mess or they are suffering from a severe case of denial and are trying to see if they can ride out the storm hoping the nightmare goes away on it's own... either way, from what I'm reading... it doesn't look good.















Have you taken the poll: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4642122


_Modified by VWRedux at 8:21 AM 11-14-2009_


----------



## regulator62 (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone know if the 2010 Golf is part of either recall issue?
Picking one up today and don't know if I should raise the issue.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Letter is in the Mail (Zintradi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zintradi* »_
did you ask him about why it seems like you talk to a different company every time you call?

In a roundabout way. He pretty much said mistakes happen.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Letter is in the Mail (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I got the same run around. I notified my dealership this summer that I was experiencing DSG problems inline with a failing mechtronics unit. They couldn't find a code so I put it on hold till I could replicate the symptoms on command for a tech. Meanwhile the letter broke in August about the recalls and the special service program so I set up another appointment and asked them to investigate. My dealer again came back with no codes. I called VWOA and they told me my vin was on the list and that I would be receiving a letter and that I should set up an appointment with my dealership. Funny thing is that when I went to the dealership they knew nothing of this special service, nothing of this letter I was supposed to receive, and stated that there was nothing in my file associated with my vin that would suggest a recall or other VWOA program. So back to VWOA and I again get confirmation that my name is on some list and they ask me to make another appointment. I was told a local rep would be handling my case and that they would see to it that the dealer understood my status. So just to make sure I called the day before the service visit and low and behold the VWOA rep started back tracking. I was told that I MAY be on the list. I was told that I would be notified IF I was on the list. I was told that the dealer WOULD have access to the list. All lies, or perhaps the truth and I was lied to before. Anyway I spoke to that reps manager and we got back to reassurance but still no time table, still no letter, still no fix. It's been 3 months.

And that's why I went through the trouble to get VW's mailing address in Germany. Hopefully, others will write to them about the whole affair. It may or may not make a difference, but you don't know until you try.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (regulator62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *regulator62* »_Anyone know if the 2010 Golf is part of either recall issue?
Picking one up today and don't know if I should raise the issue.

VWoA told NHTSA that there were a few thousand 2010's with faulty temp sensors and that they will replace them BEFORE they hit the market. 
However, there are 2010 GTI's, CC and EOS with DSG Mecha U. issues coming into NHTSA.... so they probably didn't do much with the DSG MU between 2009 and 2010 production....


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

no letters in canada yet..


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

When is NHTSA actually going to do something about this, because this has been draaging on and on, and I do not see this stop anytime soon.
Clearly VW does not have a solution for the DSG problem, and they definitely are not going to recall all the DSG out there either.
Than to make everybodies life difficult they let you wait weeks if not months on an MU, and since they do not have a real fix, that is not going to be any assurance your problem is fixed
As a bandaid they give some 10 yr/100k mile the DSG warranty, what good is that going to do you ?, does it make you feel better everytime you get into your car for a long trip ?
Is this going to make your car worth less (for sure), is VW paying for that ?
I rather have a real fix, because the 10yr warranty is just a confirmation IMO that VW does not have a fix.
I think VW should do this, if they cannot guarantee a 100% fix and fix it within 1 week;
1. Recall all DSG's
2. Give each DSG owner the option to swap the DSG for a 6MT at no
charge
or
3. Give the option to buy back the car at KBB value
Again I gave them the option to come with a bulletproof fix in 1 week, if not than the other 3 options should be offered
I do not see this happening because nobody seems to be organized enough to get this forced upon VWOA, including the NHTSA
Just my 0.02
Mike


----------



## ESA31.8T (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (mike2727)*

Has anyone considered talking to a lawyer and starting a class action lawsuit?
It seems to me that there are enough problems and complaints to warrant one. 
I think just starting one might get VW to ACT? 
I own two '08 R's and one shifts perfectly so far but the other has had the mechatronics unit replaced but is just as worse as before in only 3k miles! It shifts like a monkeys ass! It jerks and slams into gear sometimes I spill my coffee - yes, it really does jerk that hard.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_When is NHTSA actually going to do something about this, because this has been draaging on and on, and I do not see this stop anytime soon.Mike


Remember, NHTSA and the FEDS cannot force any car maker to recall anything.... don't think so? Then call them up and ask... they can only investigate our complaints, make their recommendations to the auto maker, and then it's up to them.... in this case VWoA. I feel your anger Luke.... but we cannot let the dark side rule our lives... OR CAN WE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































We can only vent at VW... because only they can do something...


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Has anyone seen that there will be a 10/100,000 for certain cars in writing from VW yet?


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

Nothing in writing here, I think the only option is a class action lawsuit against VWOA, any lawyers around that can chime in ?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_Has anyone seen that there will be a 10/100,000 for certain cars in writing from VW yet?

Some members have been verbally told that their VIN is eligible for the extended DSG warranty promised by VWoA Chairman Jacoby a few months ago ( http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=43&item=491 ) only to have VW customer care confuse the issue weeks later.... no one has actually received a letter as of this date.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

what a joke...


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_As a bandaid they give some 10 yr/100k mile the DSG warranty, what good is that going to do you ?

Totally with you. For me personally the 'warranty' extension on the DSG is nothing else than a testament that VW confirms there are issues with the DSG that they 1. don't know how to fix/2.do not want to fix rather than a "we stand behind our product" BS line I got when I called VW to check if our Eos falls under that VIN range. 


_Modified by Ollie18 at 1:32 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (mike2727)*

Word from my dealership today is that they know the problem exists, they have been told by VW that rather than replacing mectronics units they will be receiving a computer flash and that the unit has not thrown any fault codes so they have nothing else to go by. Supposedly it all runs "withing manufacturers specs". I fear that every time I bring the car in they reset the throttle positions which seems to do the trick for about 100 miles and give it back to me and claim that there is no problem with my car. Gonna call VW tomorrow and bug them some more about a solution.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_ Supposedly it all runs "withing manufacturers specs". 

Should ask them(Dealer/VWOA) to show you the specification on how the DSG should react under specific conditions.
If they indeed have "specifications", it should be a published document they can provide to inform the consumer on how the DSG operates under specific conditions of driving.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*

Brought the car to the dealer on Tuesday, at VWCC's request. I brought it for the banging again, the occasional engine hesitation/shutter and the radio fault code. Since there weren't any codes for the engine or trans and there weren't any recalls on their terminal screen, they did nothing. As for the radio fault code, since it appears to be working, they did nothing. The only thing they did do was to order the lower steering column cover that they broke when they changed the ignition switch. So, if there are or aren't codes, they do nothing. On the way home, I looked at the invoice and line B said that I said that the car stalls when going up hills. In all the times I've been at the dealer, I've never said the car stalls because it never has stalled.
To add insult to injury, the VW area rep e-mailed me and said that since the dealer found the car to be working within manufacturers specs, he was not going to authorize any repairs. He also suggested that maybe I should keep track of when the problems happen to see if there's a pattern and that I should request that a technician take a ride with me to see if the problems happen. Gee, I never thought of that.








I think it's time to lawyer up.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_ I think it's time to lawyer up.

Exactly my thoughts!!! I have gotten the same run-around for the past 30K miles!!!










_Modified by Ollie18 at 7:54 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

I just e-mailed the VW area rep back and he's not going to like it. I'm done jerking around with these people.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

I just helped a friend get out of his brand new 2010 CC 2.0T/DSG with 58 miles on it. The dealer replaced his MU on the second week of ownership and it made it WORSE! They fought him tooth&nail but he finally got a FULL refund.... what a disaster... 2010 CC's going bad right out of the box.. these DSG's must have been left over 2009 units... then again maybe not.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe it just turns out to be a ****ty flawed "concept"...on a 2010? Holy ****...


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_
2. Give each DSG owner the option to swap the DSG for a 6MT at no
charge

 
The best option possible, though VW will never do this.
Even after my mechatronics replacement, i found that when the car is cold, sometimes if I give it gas to quickly i get random jerks here and there.

I was on Audizine, even brand new S4s have Mechatronics problems.


_Modified by Malaco0219 at 9:45 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

IMO, if a class action lawsuit can be started, it would move things quicker
After reading all the issues that still exist after MU replacement, I can only conclude VW does not have a solution so what is left is Lemon Law
I do not think VW will like to have 1000's of lemon law cases simultaneous, would be more costly than to eithe rbuy back the car or swap the DSG for a 6MT for those that want it


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*

My '06 never gave me a problem, so if they could figure out what they changed, they could have their solution.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

VWOA sent me a survey for my last service visit to replace a breather valve. I told em that the dealership did an excellent job on that but still had no significant solution for the DSG issue. I straight up told them how unacceptable it was and what I thought of their engineering to permit this to continue. NTSB was mentioned along with repeated references to the mysterious letter and warranty which has yet to materialize. Next day I got a call from a service writer and today I heard from the General Manager. From the sounds of it my dealership is very aware of the situation, may be getting a solution shortly, but can't do a thing till the program goes official. So until then we wait. I'll keep you all posted on what they roll out and when should they escalate my case.


_Modified by aflaedge at 2:32 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

*IDEA








Surrounding their Herndon Va. USA headquarters with malfunctioning DSG cars and displaying HUGE posters of Jacoby's extended DSG campaign letter promising DSG owners full refunds, MU replacements, and 10 year 100,000 miles warranties, while having a festive lift-gate party would get their ATTENTION alright, especially if the media were present.
I'd bet if VWoA got wind that such an event were truly in the works, the LETTERS would be sent out that VERY DAY! *















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 11:10 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Could they drag their feet longer...I mean seriously VWofA!!! 

Its sad but I am actually thankful I take the bus downtown for work everyday and dont have to wonder if my damn car will break down on me...
This is my 5th VW in 6 years, I love these darn cars! For my next one I will be going back to a manual...


----------



## GTI4US (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

We're in the market for a new car. Test drove a '10 GTI 4dr, Autobahn, DSG, Xenon and Premium Sound. Would be the wife's car. She loved how it drove. Put $500 deposit down. Now I start my research and find out about the DSG issues. Called the dealer to discuss, they knew nothing about it except a DSG issue on'09 CCs which were fixed. Called VW Customer Care based on the 8/28 press release to get an update before we commit. Appears they're saying the two issues, the temp sensor unit in the initial safety recall is the same as the 53K units with faulty MUs. Doesn't make sense if one fix was to replace the temp sensor, while the new fix is a software download. My impression from comments here is that neither of these "fixes" have truly resolved the problem. Any advice before dropping $30K on a potential timebomb would be appreciated.


_Modified by GTI4US at 9:47 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTI4US)*

Don't buy the DSG car.
From what is on the forums, VW does not have a fix for the DSG problems, so the 2010 could very well suffer the same problems
You do not wnat to get into a car that can give you such severe problems and headaches
Just my 0.02
Mike


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (GTI4US)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4US* »_We're in the market for a new car. Test drove a '10 GTI 4dr, Autobahn, DSG, Xenon and Premium Sound. Would be the wife's car. She loved how it drove. Put $500 deposit down. Now I start my research and find out about the DSG issues. Called the dealer to discuss, they new nothing about it except a DSG issue on'09 CCs which were fixed. Called VW Customer Care based on the 8/28 press release to get an update before we commit. Appears they're saying the two issues, the temp sensor unit in the initial safety recall is the same as the 53K units with faulty MUs. Doesn't make sense if one fix was to replace the temp sensor, while the new fix is a software download. My impression from comments here is that neither of these "fixes" have truly resolved the problem. Any advice before dropping $30K on a potential timebomb would be appreciated.

I would hold off on the purchase but if you really must buy this car, take the car you are going to purchase on a test ride.
1. From a dead stop, floor it and make sure sure that there is not a long delay(.5 - 1 second) before the car reacts to the intial throttle/gas pedal accelleration.
Make sure it shifts smoothly through 1, 2 and 3rd gear during this test as well.
Also 
2. Park downhill and attempt to reverse uphill giving a little throttle. Make sure it doesn't buck/surge or roll foward to much before the clutch engages.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

I love our 08 Eos so much, we are getting a Volvo C30 instead...hopefully by 11/30


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (GTI4US)*

Quote:GTI4US _"We're in the market for a new car. Test drove a '10 GTI 4dr, Autobahn, DSG, Xenon and Premium Sound. Would be the wife's car. She loved how it drove. Put $500 deposit down. Now I start my research and find out about the DSG issues. Called the dealer to discuss, they knew nothing about it except a DSG issue on'09 CCs which were fixed. Called VW Customer Care based on the 8/28 press release to get an update before we commit. Appears they're saying the two issues, the temp sensor unit in the initial safety recall is the same as the 53K units with faulty MUs. Doesn't make sense if one fix was to replace the temp sensor, while the new fix is a software download. My impression from comments here is that neither of these "fixes" have truly resolved the problem. Any advice before dropping $30K on a potential timebomb would be appreciated."_
Modified by GTI4US at 9:47 AM 11-23-2009
________________________________________________________________
Answer #1: The 2009 CC did not have a DSG... so they lied. But I just helped a friend get out of his brand new 2010 2.0T VW-CC/DSG who had his MU replaced after owning it one week... it made it worse! So he got a full refund but it was a fight. 
Answer #2:








They're NOT to be trusted. It's a hit or miss. If you end up with a miss, there's no known cause or fix... it's all luck... if you wish to call it that. Buy a manual tranny VW.... or a V6 CC automatic... but not the *D*on't *S*hift *G*ood tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 2:30 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Since Audi is pushing the A3 TDI, it would be a shame if it got out to people considering one that there is a problem with the trans, especially since it's the only one available.


----------



## GTI4US (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Perhaps the approach will be to get in writing as part of the sale that the dealer is to take the car back with a full refund if the DSG has any
issues within the first 30 days plus VW to supply a 10yr/100K on the trans. If they're not willing to stand behind their product then no sale.
Has anyone with a DSG issue had a successful repair or anyone with a 2010 DSG without issues. Don't know if we want to take a $30K gamble without some outs.
On second thought maybe the wise thing to do is get the Sante Fe Limited with AWD she was previously looking at.


_Modified by GTI4US at 5:18 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTI4US)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4US* »_ Don't know if we want to take a $30K gamble without some outs.

If you are smart, you will not touch that crap with a 100ft pole...Take it from someone who just went thru it for 30K...


_Modified by Ollie18 at 9:40 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTI4US)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4US* »_Perhaps the approach will be to get in writing as part of the sale that the dealer is to take the car back with a full refund if the DSG has any
issues within the first 30 days plus VW to supply a 10yr/100K on the trans. If they're not willing to stand behind their product then no sale.
/i]

I would not do it, even with a letter from the dealer and 10yr/100k mile warranty, you still will get into your car every single day with the idea that something might happen with your DSG, which will leave you stranded by the side of the road waiting for AAA
Since they do not have a fix, this could happen multiple times over the time you own the car
If I could go back , I would have bought a 6MT, or maybe even no VW at all looking at the pathetic way VWoA is handling this defect
Mike


----------



## GTI4US (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*

Cancelled the deal and requested a refund of the deposit. The turn offs where: 1.) Dealer not knowing anything about DSG issues which tells me they're not educated on their product and 2.) VWCC saying the DSG service program on the 53K units is the same as the 16K safety recall because they found the temp sensor units were the problem throughout which is inconsistent with the NHTSA findings. My read of that notice indicates they're two different issues, temp sending unit vs. abnormal wear on bushings in the MU. Either way we're not diving into this pool of s***.
To quote the wife: "Too bad, it was a nice car!"
Thank you all for your input and help in avoiding a potential mess.


_Modified by GTI4US at 4:30 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTI4US)*

Good choice!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (GTI4US)*

Yes, VW/Audi/Porsche have the best cars right now... that's if you discount the DSG fiasco... what a shame... we miss our wolfie...








So where are you headed now?... Look into an Audi A5 2.0T... no DSG.


----------



## GTI4US (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Need 4 doors so the A5 is out. A4's are everywhere. Can't talk her into a BMW 335 or a Merc 350. Think she wants to stay with a mid size SUV - Sante Fe Limited. Dependable, nothing flashy. Good for a family of three. I still have my toy - '05 SRT10, but it would have been fun thrashing around the GTI on the weekends.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTI4US)*

Good choice, maybe you could send VWoA a letter, and explain why you did not go through with the deal








Maybe if they get enough cancellations they will move to help the ones that need their DSG issue fixed


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Yes, VW/Audi/Porsche have the best cars right now... that's if you discount the DSG fiasco... 
This is more a curse, since it stops being a niche brand with its enthusiasts and brings along J6p who don't care about its positive attributes but then complains about its quirks. Its like someone who's been eating wonder bread their whole life, all of a sudden is introducted to multigrain bread, then complains about all the things in it.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*

I for one would like to know what went wrong??? Most people with 06's (myself included) have had limited issues with the DSG. I have had zero issues so far. It appears that the DSG's in question start in the 07 model year. Did they do a drastic redesign or is this an issue of a "cheaper" supplier in the latter years??


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTI-DNA)*

Good question, and only VW can answer that, and they do not
I get the feeling that they know what is wrong, and I am afraid they are not willing to make that public, because if they do they will be forced to recall all DSG from whatever date on till now
Looks like they want to try to get out of this the cheapest way, and I guess they do not care about their current customers, and it seems they do not care that they will loose some potential future customers due to this
I think the beancounters have made their calculations, and came to the conclusion that the way they are handling it now is the cheapest way to go, and they proberbly assume most people will let it slide


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Welcome to the world of corporations. There is only one reason for their existence, which is to make as much money for their shareholder. If any high level executive are bending backward to cater to a few loudmouths who are not contributing to their bottom line, the executive will be automatically removed by the board because the executive deviated from his sole role. And don't forget, the supreme court has declared a corporation to have much of the rights of a person. I sure don't want to befriend anyone who thinks that way 24hrs a day, let alone a whole population full of them.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

Bad trans, bad trans,
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do,
When it fails on you,
Bad trans, bad trans


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Got the approval today for the C30 financing. The Eos will be traded in on Monday. Good Riddance "*D*on't *S*hift *G*ood" Transmission. We will miss the car, but not that concept of a tranny...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YA'LL! Hope you get some resolution in one way or another.










_Modified by Ollie18 at 4:54 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_Got the approval today for the C30 financing. The Eos will be traded in on Monday. Good Riddance "*D*on't *S*hift *G*ood" Transmission. We will miss the car, but not that concept of a tranny...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YA'LL! Hope you get some resolution in one way or another.









Good luck to you too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































_Modified by VWRedux at 7:58 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I was tired of waiting for a letter from VW, so I mailed copies of my repair orders from the dealer and copies of e-mails from VWCC, along with a detailed letter, to VW in Germany today. Maybe we can start a fire there.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

great!......... and you should Email ALL You Have to this address as well.....
[email protected]


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

any updates from the US guys and their letteRS?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

no letters yet but the vw dealers have received a letter with information. they also have a letter about what in the mu fails how to check and see if its failing and they have a plan for spring to have parts available for easier replacement/service campaign to check and replace as needed. lots of details still to be ironed out.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

This was recently posted on another vortex thread... It's a letter from VWoA to dealers notifying them of the new extended warranty program that's coming soon.... so let's hope that it doesn't take too much longer for VWoA to get your promised letters in the mail.
All the other promises in Mr. Jacoby's letter (such as full reimbursement for any past DSG repairs, new MU replacements etc.) are not mentioned!
However, those who have messed around with their stock DSG settings in any way may not be eligible for the extended warranty. Please read the wording carefully then call your DSG tuner before going in to see VW. You may need to reset and/or reload your stock firmware... but then again it may be too late for you. 
__________________________________________________________
*Subject*: Warranty Extension for Certain 2007 – 2010 Model Year
Volkswagen Vehicles Equipped with a DSG Transmission
*NEW POLICY*
Volkswagen has extended the warranty that covers the DSG gearbox transmission in certain 2007 – 2010 model year Volkswagen vehicles to ten (10) years or 100,000 miles, whichever occurs first, from the
vehicle's original in-service date.
The vehicle's original in-service date is defined as the date the vehicle was delivered to either the original purchaser or the original lessee; or if the vehicle was first placed in service as a "demonstrator" or "company" car, on the date such vehicle was first placed in service.
*AFFECTED VEHICLES*
This warranty extension covers the following model year 2007 – 2010 Volkswagen vehicles equipped with a DSG transmission AND with a production date from February 19, 2007 through August 6, 2009: Eos, GTI, R32, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, Passat Wagon, CC.
*WARRANTY EXTENSION COVERAGE*
This warranty extension covers only the diagnosis and repair of the DSG transmission.
This warranty extension will not cover any damage or malfunctions caused by outside influence, such as damage due to an accident, vehicle misuse or neglect, or storm damage. These conditions may require repairs that are needed for proper diagnosis of the underlying condition. Any repairs that are (1) necessary for proper diagnosis of these other conditions or (2) required to bring the vehicle up to factory
specifications are not covered by this warranty extension. Additionally, the DSG transmission in the vehicle must have been maintained in accordance with the maintenance requirements found in the vehicle owner’s manual. Any malfunctions of non-transmission electrical and mechanical components remain covered by the normal terms of the New Vehicle Limited Warranty.
This warranty extension is fully transferable to subsequent owners.


_Modified by VWRedux at 9:27 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Good to know.. first they introduce it to dealers.. but i wonder how long we'll actually get our letters.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

I'm sure not holding my breath for a letter from VW.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

^ Hahaha I'll prolly sell the car before i get the letter.


----------



## yellOHgtiVR6 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Just wanted to let everyone know I actually received a letter today from VW regarding the upcoming customer satisfaction program - Mechatronic Unit and warranty extension plus reimbursement of expenses for people who paid for repair. Says the performance issue affects a limited number of 2007-2009 model year vehicles. The cause - a bushing inside the mechatronic unit that has the potential of wearing out prematurely causing the clutches to operate less smoothly than before.
To introduce myself, I have a 09 GTI bought in 10/08 and had my mechatronic unit replaced over the summer with about 25k on the car. At 33k now and everything seems to be smooth. Occasional hesitation. Been floating around the site for a while keeping an eye on the situation but never post.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (yellOHgtiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellOHgtiVR6* »_Just wanted to let everyone know I actually received a letter today from VW regarding the upcoming customer satisfaction program - Mechatronic Unit and warranty extension plus reimbursement of expenses for people who paid for repair. Says the performance issue affects a limited number of 2007-2009 model year vehicles. The cause - a bushing inside the mechatronic unit that has the potential of wearing out prematurely causing the clutches to operate less smoothly than before.
To introduce myself, I have a 09 GTI bought in 10/08 and had my mechatronic unit replaced over the summer with about 25k on the car. At 33k now and everything seems to be smooth. Occasional hesitation. Been floating around the site for a while keeping an eye on the situation but never post.

Congrats good to hear. But Canada here usualy gets things a lot later.
So does it say specifically your vehicle with your vin number on the letter?



_Modified by Malaco0219 at 5:19 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (yellOHgtiVR6)*

yellO.... could you please post that letter in its entirety here on this thread?... or can you please take a pix of the document and post it here? So they're now saying it's a bushing inside the MU that "wears out prematurely". I'd say "prematurely" is an understatement... more like *defective when new*!








But this is NOT the only reason DSG's are failing.... and they know it.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

That would mean that the bushing in the first MU wore out after 500 miles and the bushing in the second MU wore out 5 miles from the dealer. Hmmm....


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

from what i read of the dealer letter is that the worn bushing can be due to improper installation and will not be noticed until mu is installed. sounds like they have something in the works for checking to see if said bushing is good/bad


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Well it's good to see VW is still looking for the gremlins within... (three years and counting) but 2010 DSG's are still failing... this letter no doubt is a sugar coated, one size fits all deal. It probably does not address warped clutch packs, bent actuators, forks etc etc. that's also been reported as the culprits in brand new units....


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Received our letter today. Warranty extension and notice of Customer Satisfaction Campaign. The letter says the recall should kick off in the spring of 2010.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

^lucky peeps..


----------



## yellOHgtiVR6 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Here is the letter I received. Sorry for the poor quality. Couldn't get my scanner to work so I had to resort to taking pictures.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (yellOHgtiVR6)*

So, they're making a diagnostic tool to check to see if there's a worn bushing. Now, knowing the way VW is, what happens if the tool says there's no problem, even though there is. I guess the tool will be shipped to the dealers along with a "vehicle performing to spec" rubber stamp.


----------



## wannagofast (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (yellOHgtiVR6)*

I got my letter today for the DSG extended warranty. My car was built Jan 08.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (wannagofast)*

Got my letter today. Guess there won't be a protest.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Got my letter today. Guess there won't be a protest.

No doubt they've been monitoring Vortex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
No doubt they've been monitoring Vortex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You sure about that? I think they knew about the problem for so long, but cannot come out with the revelation that they knew about it all the time, so they had to hire a mole to sneak into the forum and expose the fact that DSG has problems. Then VW would look good for being responsible in the public's eye. This is better than being found out that Toyota knew for years and years that their car would start speeding up and have a mind of its own like Christine.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

For those of you that have recently received the letter from VW, does your VIN now come up on VW's website?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_You sure about that? 

Absolutely positively they have been reading our frustrations over the letter delay...they stepped on it when they got wind of a possible DSG demonstration in front of their Herndon HQ's which would coincide with their spring sales event. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

yeah you're probably right, although a 90 to 180 day response time for a corporation for something they aren't really convinced is that big a deal seems normal for me. I'm sure they had 2 maybe 3 people working on it. 
I'd like to think that some of the people in the main headquarters peruse these sites but I wouldn't get my hopes up. I would have thought service writers and managers would look at the forums on a regular basis but every time I've called and asked them about this whole issue, they've never heard of it. Either they are lying or have their head up their butts. If VW and Audi come through for me in the end, I may consider another Audi product. until then this is the first and last Audi I'll own.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

For those in Canada, Called VW Canada today again for an update.. still no updates on if it's coming here. We're so shafted on like everything here..


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

You know... It does suck no matter how you look at this... I spoke with Herndon.... and yes they do look at Vortex..... they know how pissed off owners with defective DSG's are.... but they're just paid but poor pee-on's... it's the older assh*les on the top floor that really don't give a sh*t! They wouldn't have done a thing if we all hadn't spoke up.










_Modified by VWRedux at 10:31 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

SVNL (Straight Vein No Lube) my friends...the story of our Eos DSG ownership...anything to avoid fixing the issue...


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

well if they don't extend it i don't think i am keeping this car past the 5yr/100,000 km warranty.
Definitely getting a 6MT next if DSGs arent good by then.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

I wonder how many of these cars will be past their respective lemon law limits by the time VW gets around to repairing them? Hmmm....


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

Some are reporting getting their promised letters from VWoA! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5
They're saying that the letter includes an extended 10yr/100,000 mile DSG warranty, and a way to be reimbursed for any DSG repairs... they say it also mentions the premature failure of an internal bushing within the MU, but more importantly, that they are working on a diagnostic tool to help identify cars with this issue.... (sounds like a half truth to me)...
Nevertheless, it's a start. They may be sending them out in sequential VIN order... so be patient, there may still be a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif on it's way just in time for the Holidays.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Some are reporting getting their promised letters from VWoA! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5

They may be sending them out in sequential VIN order... so be patient, there may still be a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif on it's way just in time for the Holidays.























We'll see since a couple of guys with a build date of 7/08 have received the letters and mine was built 8/08. If not, then it may be time to lawyer up.
Germany blew off the letter I sent them with a standard e-mail reply and when I responded to their e-mail, they never answered it.

_Modified by El Dobro at 8:06 AM 12-18-2009_


_Modified by El Dobro at 8:08 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Some are reporting getting their promised letters from VWoA! 
Nevertheless, it's a start. They may be sending them out in sequential VIN order... so be patient, there may still be a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif on it's way just in time for the Holidays.























I dont know about that Dennis...my build date is Jan 2008...no letters yet...lets wait and see I guess


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Some are reporting getting their promised letters from VWoA! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5
They're saying that the letter includes an extended 10yr/100,000 mile DSG warranty, and a way to be reimbursed for any DSG repairs... they say it also mentions the premature failure of an internal bushing within the MU, but more importantly, that they are working on a diagnostic tool to help identify cars with this issue.... (sounds like a half truth to me)...
Nevertheless, it's a start. *They may be sending them out in sequential COUNTRY order first.. with canada never getting this *... so be patient, there may still be a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif on it's way just in time for the Holidays.























Fixed


----------



## .:RjDinks (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

It's great and all that these letters are slowly making their way out, but it simply states that its going to "fix" the "jerking" movement, what about the "slam into first" or is that considered the same to them?
Either way here's to getting letters and hopefully some kind of resolution to getting, my R, and many other VW/Audi's driving right. 







Happy Holiday!


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (.:RjDinks)*

slams into first? haha. happy DSG'ing! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (cheeebs)*

When I got home today, there was a message on the phone from a Chris Lewis from VW regarding the package I sent Germany. Has anyone ever heard of him?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_When I got home today, there was a message on the phone from a Chris Lewis from VW regarding the package I sent Germany. Has anyone ever heard of him?


Isn't he the....


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I received my letter from VW yesterday regarding the MU. Now we have to wait 5-6 months while they prepare their tool? Is it going to be used on the car or us?


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

Two letters on the same day!! 07 GTI and my 08 .:R
Maybe it's alphabetical by last name. 
LK


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

got my letter from audi yesterday...
It says they are coming up with a diagnostic process to detect the bad bushing and stocking up on parts... which should all be ready by next spring... untill then it's all safe to drive.
hmmmm I'll show that to my dealer see if they do anything about it before next spring.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Zintradi)*

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE POST THE LETTER(S) YOU'RE GETTING FROM VW? TAKE A PIX AND POST IT... PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! 






















This nonsense about developing a "new diagnostic tool" sounds like a *snow job* delay tactic.....


_Modified by VWRedux at 3:40 AM 12-21-2009_


----------



## yellOHgtiVR6 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I did. See the bottom of page 3.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_

Isn't he the....









I haven't spoken to him yet, but I found out he's in Product Liasons, whatever that is.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (yellOHgtiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellOHgtiVR6* »_I did. See the bottom of page 3.

my bad.....























thanks!


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Letters received today...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_So, they're making a diagnostic tool to check to see if there's a worn bushing. Now, knowing the way VW is, what happens if the tool says there's no problem, even though there is. I guess the tool will be shipped to the dealers along with a "vehicle performing to spec" rubber stamp.

Apparently!.... and since there are several other *known* DSG defects that also cause malfunctioning issues, will they simply overlook these defects or address them under the cloak of the so called *defective bushing* disguise?... thus diverting attention from Federal eyes...?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

After comparing notes with others over at Fred's TDI, it seems there are two versions of the letters VW is currently sending out. One has 4 pages and covers the MU and the extended warranty while the other version has two pages covering the warranty without any mention of the MU.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_After comparing notes with others over at Fred's TDI, it seems there are two versions of the letters VW is currently sending out. One has 4 pages and covers the MU and the extended warranty while the other version has two pages covering the warranty without any mention of the MU.

Very interesting.... if VW is not treating all DSG owners equitably, then NHTSA should be informed at once.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I just received my letter this week I think it was Monday. I haven't had any issues, but its funny that a couple of months ago I received the letter for the DSG reflash, I called them back asking about the extended warranty. They said in the phone that my VIN was not listed for such warranty. Two months later, guess what? A letter in my mailbox extending to 10 years the warranty and a reimbursement form "in case of"...


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (DarthTTs)*

After my letter to VAG in Wolfsburg, I've received two calls from VW, one from VWCC and one from VW Product Liasons. Neither knew the other called and both wanted to talk about the letter. From previous experiences, I told CC that I'll deal with PL. What they want to do is set up a date where VW is going to let me have a loaner while the engineers go over all the programming and whatever else they could find on my car. This should happen after the holidays. I told them that it's totally fine with me. NJ Lemon Law is 24/24,000, so there's time.


----------



## ccbruin (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Got my letter today for a 2010 CC. Extended warranty 10yr / 100,000 miles, no talk of a diagnostic tool. Here's the text.
December 2009
*Vehicle Identification Number (VIN):
Subject: Warranty Extension for Certain 2007-2010 Model Year Volkswagen Vehicles Equipped with a DSG Transmission*
Dear Volkswagen Owner:
As part of our ongoing commitment to customer satisfaction, we are pleased to inform you of our decision to extend the warranty that covers the DSG gearbox transmission in your vehicle to 10 years or 100,000 miles, whichever occurs first, from the vehicle's original in-service date.
The vehicle's original in-service date is defined as the date the vehicle was delivered to either the original purchaser or the original lesee; or if the vehicle was first placed in service as a "demonstrator" or "company" car, on the date such vehicle was first placed in service.
Should you ever have an issue with the DSG transmission in your vehicle, your authorized Volkswagen dealer will diagnose and repair it at no cost to you, as long as your vehicle is within the time and mileage limit of this warranty extension. Please keep this letter with your Warranty booklet and deliver it to any new owner, along with the owner's manual.
*This warranty extension covers only the diagnosis and repair of the DSG transmission.* This warranty extension will not cover any damage or malfunctions caused by outside influence, such as damage due to an accident, vehicle misuse or neglect, or storm damage. These conditions may require repairs that are needed for proper diagnosis of the underlying condition. *Any repairs that are (1) necessary for proper diagnosis of these other conditions or (2) required to bring the vehicle up to factor specifications are not covered by this warranty extension. Additionally, the DSG transmission in your vehicle must have been maintained in accordance with the maintenance requirements found in your owner's manual. For verification purposes, be sure to retain proof of each maintenance once it has been completed.* Any malfunctions of non-transmission electrical and mechanical components remain covered by the normal terms of the New Vehicle Limited Warranty. Additionally, should you ever sell the vehicle, this warranty is fully transferable to subsequent owners.
*Lease Vehicles*
If you are the lessor and reqistered owner of the vehicle identified in this action, please forward this information immediately via first-class mail to the lesee within ten (10) days of receipt of this notification.
*Have you Changed Your Address Or Sold The Vehicle?*
If you have, please fill out the enclosed prepaid Owner Reply card and mail it to us so we can update our records.
*Reimbursement of Expenses*
If you have previously paid for a DSG gearbox transmission repair or replacement, the enclosed form explains how to request reimbursement. We would be pleased to review your reimbursement request.
Safety, customer satisfaction, quality and long-term vehicle reliability are top priorities at Volkswagen, and we are pleased to offer this extended warranty. Thank you for driving a Volkswagen!
Sincerely,
Volkswagen of America, Inc.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (ccbruin)*

anyone have any idea how receptive dealers will be to doing this extended warranty dsg work on modified cars?
is that what #2 in the letters is getting at?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_anyone have any idea how receptive dealers will be to doing this extended warranty dsg work on modified cars?
is that what #2 in the letters is getting at?

This is yet to be fully explained and made clear.... VW normally would have every legal right to fight a warranty claim for any DSG that's been modified... but as far as I know, if you flashed your DSG, and the MU or the DSG fails due to mechanical reasons, they're still covering it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
This is yet to be fully explained and made clear.... VW normally would have every legal right to fight a warranty claim for any DSG that's been modified... but as far as I know, if you flashed your DSG, and the MU or the DSG fails due to mechanical reasons, they're still covering it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









that would be awesome, 
i was thinking more just along the lines of s2/s2+ type cars, that just have an ecu reflash and couple boltons, or even k04, bt, etc. Wether vw dealers would try not honor the dsg warranty because of those type of mods, considering engine output could be logically tied to transmission issues.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_
that would be awesome, 
i was thinking more just along the lines of s2/s2+ type cars, that just have an ecu reflash and couple boltons, or even k04, bt, etc. Wether vw dealers would try not honor the dsg warranty because of those type of mods, considering engine output could be logically tied to transmission issues. 


I think so, cause there were no error codes with my DSG, but my dealer still replaced my MU anyway. There's too big of a commotion with the DSG problems, and they rather not take risks.
Keep in mind, this is Canada here, and we still don't have the letters nor are they implementing the warranty here.
My service rep told me they already had a DSG veh there the same day, 2009, less than 5000kms, with the same issues.


_Modified by Malaco0219 at 10:07 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

FWIW I've not rec'd any letters from VW regarding my DSG.
I am thinking of selling my car ASAP. Getting close to the factory warranty period.... :\ I've had no problems with my DSG but it would be nice to have peace of mind.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*JUST GOT OUR VW LETTER FOR A CAR THEY ALREADY BOUGHT BACK*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_FWIW I've not rec'd any letters from VW regarding my DSG.
I am thinking of selling my car ASAP. Getting close to the factory warranty period.... :\ I've had no problems with my DSG but it would be nice to have peace of mind.

Hold on a minute because they're not finished mailing them out! You most likely will be getting one soon.
But VW just sent us *The Letter* and we already sold them back the car!







But all '07-'10 Jetta's should check your VIN #'s against this one ('09 Jetta Wolfie 2.0T/DSG 3VWRJ71K29M089090) because I think they are mailing them out in reverse order.
PS: This letter DOES NOT mention the effort to design and build a diagnostic tool to help techs in the field detect which MU has the "prematurely worn out bushings" mentioned in other letters. It essentially is a Warranty Extension notice... and that's all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But the car is gone....


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: JUST GOT OUR VW LETTER FOR A CAR THEY ALREADY BOUGHT BACK (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Hold on a minute because they're not finished mailing them out! You most likely will be getting one soon.
But VW just sent us *The Letter* and we already sold them back the car!







But all '07-'10 Jetta's should check your VIN #'s against this one ('09 Jetta Wolfie 2.0T/DSG 3VWRJ71K29M089090) because I think they are mailing them out in reverse order.
PS: This letter DOES NOT mention the effort to design and build a diagnostic tool to help techs in the field detect which MU has the "prematurely worn out bushings" mentioned in other letters. It essentially is a Warranty Extension notice... and that's all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But the car is gone....









What do you think they did with your car?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: JUST GOT OUR VW LETTER FOR A CAR THEY ALREADY BOUGHT BACK (El Dobro)*

I heard that they put a whole new DSG in it and sold it at auction.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Got our Letter yesterday. We already traded it the Eos with the POS Tranny in over a month ago...
My last name starts with S.


_Modified by Ollie18 at 2:39 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*

havent gotten my letter either, 2008 Jetta DSG, March 08 build (i think, too damn cold outside to check) my last name starts with a B so if they whole "reverse order" is true it should come soon.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Pengwin)*

It's by reverse VIN number, not alphabetical order. Call VW customer care ASAP.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Got my warranty extension letter for my '07 GTI before Christmas.
No major issues, 29,953 miles and I'll probably drop it at the dealer for a DSG fluid change in a couple days to get that in the maintenance history.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (83Caddy16v)*

The VW rep called today and we set the 21st for the day that one of the engineers will be checking out my car. They want me to take him for a drive to show him how the DSG is shifting.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*

I took the factory engineer on a test drive yesterday and the car gave him some jolts for the record. I left the car there for around 5 hours before I was called to pick it up. There's no record of what was done, but on the way home, the normal shifting was smoother on upshifts and downshifts. The downside was that the jolting was still there. The dealer told me that VW will be calling me in a day or two.


----------



## nonopeno (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a quick update. I have an 09 A3 here in Canada and I received the extended warranty letter yesterday..
This coming from my dealer not knowing anything about the recall or the extended warranty. Hope others get theirs sooN!


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (nonopeno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nonopeno* »_Just a quick update. I have an 09 A3 here in Canada and I received the extended warranty letter yesterday..
This coming from my dealer not knowing anything about the recall or the extended warranty. Hope others get theirs sooN!

Dam, you serious?
Where are the ones for VW....
Does yours say the exact same thing w/ regards to the 10 year/ 160,000km warranty extension? I haven't heard anyone from Canada get it yet.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Yeah I got mine on Friday too (Canada), as mentioned on the other thread...


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

Thanks for your info. Any GTI owners get their letter yet in Canada?


----------



## hdnow (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

I did, today.
Purchased my car in Oct. '08 and DSG has been flawless up until this last December, when it started to lurch when releasing the brake. Then it kind of jerks as soon as I give it gas. It's not that bad, but definitely worse than before, when the feeling was a steady creeping and smooth acceleration under the same scenario. 
So the letter is reassuring:
A) VW tries to make it right for DSG customers
B) VW did not leave canadians out of this campaign, eventhough there is no legal action or mandates from canadian authorities 
I've actually got 2 letters and they refer to:
1. MU bushing wear and fixing campaign(late spring 2010)/repair reimbursement
2. DSG warranty extension to 10yrs./160,000Km
cheers,
B.
P.S. if there is a way of attaching pictures, I would gladly upload a copy to the forum


_Modified by hdnow at 7:13 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (hdnow)*

you can upload your picture to imageshack.us then just paste the link to it.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (Pengwin)*

I called VW because I never heard back from them in a couple of days. Well, it seems the dealer screwed that up. VW told the dealer to tell me that they'll call when they have an answer to the problem.
The VW Product Liason told me that the engineer took all the information and programming from my car and sent it to Wolfsburg for analysis. While he was at it, he also sent the radio fault code (which the dealer refused to fix) and sent that for analysis, too.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

VWRedux, i know this is an old thread, but i'm very interested in learning how you got the dealer to buy back your car?

i just purchased a 2011 a3 tdi which i absolutely love. but i've had it for only a week and yesterday and again today i had the "false neutral" / clutch engaging thing happen where i lost power and the engine revved loudly. unfortunately i didn't learn about this stuff until after i had the problem. if i could sell back the car after having read everything i've read i would..


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Over on Fred's TDI there's an A3 owner that's had the 1-2 shift jolt and the high revving in S when making a turn from a stop.


----------

